# mainpean macht mit 09009 dialern weiter



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2003)

das sind sie also, die 09009 dialer:

h**p://xxxx.com

oder

h**p://yyyy.com

auf die die nächste runde ... super neue regelungen   :cry:

*[Virenscanner: Links komplett entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2003)

Für Fragen um 09009er Nummern und den damit verbundenen Dialern sollten sich die Interessenten/Gäste mal bei www.regtp.de informieren - was soll´s, wenn Mainpean jetzt diese Gasse verwendet, dann entspricht das nur geltendem Recht. Vielmehr sollte Obacht geboten sein, wenn  weiterhin bei Usern 0190er Nummern auf der Telefonrechnung auftauchen, die nicht zuzuordnen sind.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2003)

Also... Mainpean verwendet jetzt nicht diese "Gasse" sondern ist es gesetzlich vorgeschrieben und dialer dürfen nicht mehr über 0190 abgerechnet werden... aber 0900 und 0190 sind eigentlich komplett gleich... übrigens gilt die 0190 sperre auch für 0900.

Außerdem kann sich mit den neuen gesetzlichen Dialern wirklich nicht mehr unfreiwillig einwählen...ich denke es ist eine faire lösung... und es trägt dazu bei unseriösen Anbietern den Markt zu zerschlagen... dann werden nur noch seriöse Dienste weiter mit einem Dialer arbeiten.


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Dezember 2003)

> übrigens gilt die 0190 sperre auch für 0900.



*Was zum Henker ist das wieder für ein desinformativer Unfug?!?
0900er-Sperre muß explizit beantragt werden und gilt nicht automatisch wenn man eine 0190er Sperre bei der Telekom beantragt!!!!!* :evil: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2003)

@Gast
Ob Gasse oder Gosse - den Fluch der Mehrwertnummern ggü. ahnungslosen Usern heiligen Wortplenkeleien auch nicht.
@Stalker
Die DTAG sperrt tatsächlich auf Antrag der 0190er Nummern die 0900er gleich mit - anders verhält es sich, wenn 0192/0193er Nummern gesperrt werden sollen. Dazu braucht es einen eigenen Antrag (mündlich über die 08003301000 reicht), man hat allerdings beide Sperren mit rund 7,60€ zu bezahlen. Immerhin handelt es sich bei 0900er Nummern um die Nachfolger der 0190er, die durch diese bis Ende 2005 abgelöst werden.


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Dezember 2003)

> @Stalker
> Die DTAG sperrt tatsächlich auf Antrag der 0190er Nummern die 0900er gleich mit - anders verhält es sich, wenn 0192/0193er Nummern gesperrt werden sollen. Dazu braucht es einen eigenen Antrag (mündlich über die 08003301000 reicht), man hat allerdings beide Sperren mit rund 7,60€ zu bezahlen. Immerhin handelt es sich bei 0900er Nummern um die Nachfolger der 0190er, die durch diese bis Ende 2005 abgelöst werden.



Hmm, interessant. Dann hat die Telekom einen meiner Servicekunden um 7,60€ abgerippt. Der hatte nämlich nachgefragt, ob die bereits vorhandene 0190er Sperre auch für 0900 gilt und bekam "Nein" als Antwort.
Ende vom Lied, er hat eine 0900er Sperre beantragt, die entsprechend berechnet wurde.
Ich werde ihm empfehlen, den Betrag zurück zu fordern oder aber mit einer 0900-9-Sperrung verrechnen zu lassen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2003)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde ihm empfehlen, den Betrag zurück zu fordern oder aber mit einer 0900-9-Sperrung verrechnen zu lassen.


Das wäre ja dann doppelt gemoppelt. Aber über die Qualität der DTAG (und anderer -) Hotlinemitarbeiter brauchen wir uns wohl kaum noch zu unterhalten - es gibt eben solche und solche.
Neulich habe ich bei erst bei einem meiner Kunden wieder die Sperren einpflegen lassen. Man erhält über die DTAG entsprechende Bestätigungsschreiben. Gerade für die 0190/0900er Sperre ging aus dem Schreiben nicht hervor, um welche gesperrten Nummern es sich handelt. Das hatte ich gerügt und der Kunde erhielt prompt ein weiteres Schreiben, mit der genauen Aufschlüsselung. Ich glaube die DTAG bezeichnet die 0190/0900er Nummern als "T5" - was sich dahinter verbirgt steht in deren AGB´s.
Dass Dein Kunde zwei Mal bezahlen musste, könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass er tatsächlich sowohl die Premium-Rate-Dienste 0190/0900, als auch die Mehrwertnummern 0192/0193 hat sperren lassen. Vor zwei Jahren waren solche Sperren bei der DTAG noch kostenlos, dann konnte man für den einfachen Preis alle Sperren einfügen und seit die DTAG den Reibach gewittert hat, wurden die Preise den Marktverhältnissen angepasst.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Dezember 2003)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, interessant. Dann hat die Telekom einen meiner Servicekunden um 7,60€ abgerippt. Der hatte nämlich nachgefragt, ob die bereits vorhandene 0190er Sperre auch für 0900 gilt und bekam "Nein" als Antwort.
> Ende vom Lied, er hat eine 0900er Sperre beantragt, die entsprechend berechnet wurde.
> Ich werde ihm empfehlen, den Betrag zurück zu fordern oder aber mit einer 0900-9-Sperrung verrechnen zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Hier kommt es auch darauf an, *wann* er die 0190er Sperre beantragte.
Die 0190er Sperre war nicht von Anfang an auch auf 0900 erweitert worden sondern wurde später automatisch mit eingerichtet, als sich die Dialerprobleme in der Öffentlichkeit unangenehm bemerkbar machten, wie mir ein Techniker sagte, als ich ihn auf das Thema ansprach.
Anfang 2002 war das durchaus noch nicht der übliche Turnus sondern wurde erst 2003 von der Technik so vorgenommen. Die Kundendienstleute wissen das übrigens oft Heute noch nicht und sagen sogar, das bestimmte Sperren nicht möglich sind (00 und 0190 und 0900).
Tja.. das ist eben Unwissenheit der Kundenbetreuer....


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2003)

0900 gibt es sogar schon länger... steht ja schon sehr lange fest, das sie kommen sollte... muss es ja wissen... war jahre lang bei der dtag im außendienst... es ist wirklich wahr, das kaum jemand bescheid weiß... 
Sucht lieber informationen direkt über prospekte oder die dtag seiten... steht alles drauf... und bei 99% bekommt ihr von der dtag falsche auskünfte...

und zum dialer... damit bin ich auf jeden Fall zufrieden... wer sich jetzt noch aus unwissenheit einwählt, hat im internet nichts zu suchen... Die Leute müssen den Umgang mit dem Internet halt erst lernen und nicht blind allen vertrauen... kann ja schließlich auch nicht einkaufen gehen und mich beschweren, weil ich mein Geld wo liegen lasse  Augen auf...

Und die unseriösen abzocker muss man halt nicht bezahlen... denen wird die nummer gesperrt ... und das wars... also... die anbieter wie mainpean und global-netcom sind seriös und unterstützen keine Abzocker... es gibt immer schwarze schafe, aber das ist nicht einmal 1%. Ich habe selber schonmal einen dienstleistung über dialer genutzt... hat halt 5 min gedauert, war dafür aber bequem... und besser als Abos für Handylogos usw...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> und zum dialer... damit bin ich auf jeden Fall zufrieden... wer sich jetzt noch aus unwissenheit einwählt, hat im internet nichts zu suchen... Die Leute müssen den Umgang mit dem Internet halt erst lernen und nicht blind allen vertrauen... kann ja schließlich auch nicht einkaufen gehen und mich beschweren, weil ich mein Geld wo liegen lasse  Augen auf...
> 
> Und die unseriösen abzocker muss man halt nicht bezahlen... denen wird die nummer gesperrt ... und das wars... also... die anbieter wie mainpean und global-netcom sind seriös und unterstützen keine Abzocker... es gibt immer schwarze schafe, aber das ist nicht einmal 1%. Ich habe selber schonmal einen dienstleistung über dialer genutzt... hat halt 5 min gedauert, war dafür aber bequem... und besser als Abos für Handylogos usw...



???
Seriös würde doch heißen, dass die Vorgaben der RegTP umgesetzt sind, oder sehe ich das falsch? Ich finde zwar Dialer mit Hashwert von Mainpean, aber gebe ich diesen unter http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp
ein, erhalte ich immer das gleiche:



> *Ihre Suche nach
> 
> 'dialerhashwert = XXX'
> 
> lieferte keine Daten.*



Was das bloß zu bedeuten hat?

Probiere ich es andersrum mit der Nummer (090090000023), erhalte ich einen (1!) Eintrag zurück. Zwar mag Richter seinen Vertragspartnern 'stornofreie' Auszahlung (genau so mit Apostrophen versehen schrieb er´s im Jaginforum) zugesichert haben, allerdings existiert ohne *vorherige* Registrierung selbstverständlich kein Zahlungsanspruch. Solange ich kostenlose Verbindungstools untergeschoben kriege, aus den vorherigen Screenshots schön die Preisinformation rausgelöscht wurden und nirgends vor Download auf die zu erwartenden Kosten hingewiesen wird, ist es mit der Seriösität wirklich nicht sonderlich weit her. Aber so wurde es ja schon immer gemacht: Das Kind geht immer noch zum Brunnen, obwohl es schon lange gekotzt hat...
Der Dialeranbieter ist letztlich nur so seriös, wie seine Vertragspartner und die kann er sich ja aussuchen...


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde zwar Dialer mit Hashwert von Mainpean, aber gebe ich diesen unter http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp
> ein, erhalte ich immer das gleiche:
> 
> 
> ...


 Das heißt, es wird ein vorbildlicher Dialer registriert, die Einwahlen passieren dann aber mit den alten, oder noch besser, mit selbslöschenden, weil sich dann hoffentlich nicht jeder die Mühe macht, den Hashwert festzustellen (geht ja auch nur, wenn der Dialer auf der Festplatte gefunden wird!)?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2003)

... die anbieter wie mainpean und global-netcom sind seriös und unterstützen keine Abzocker... 


Wie kann man nur zu so einer Ansicht gelangen?


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Dezember 2003)

> ... die anbieter wie mainpean und global-netcom sind seriös und unterstützen keine Abzocker...
> 
> 
> Wie kann man nur zu so einer Ansicht gelangen?



Gegen Cash oder mit viel LSD.  :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2003)

*Seriöse Anbieter*

Hallo Gast, 

man kann es kaum glauben, da schreibst Du tatsächlich:



> Und die unseriösen abzocker muss man halt nicht bezahlen... denen wird die nummer gesperrt ... und das wars... also... die anbieter wie *mainpean und global-netcom sind seriös* und unterstützen keine Abzocker... es gibt immer schwarze schafe, aber das ist nicht einmal 1%. Ich habe selber schonmal einen dienstleistung über dialer genutzt... hat halt 5 min gedauert, war dafür aber bequem... und besser als Abos für Handylogos usw...



Sind "Mainpean und global-netcom" seriöse Unternehmen? Beide arbeiten mit "Mehrwertdienstepartnern" bzw. Webmastern zusammen, die sehr häufig in den einschlägigen Internet-Foren (inkl. Computerbetrug.de, teltarif.de) in Zusammenhang mit stattgefundenen Internet-Abzockungsaktiviäten genannt werden. Sollten sich alle diese Dialer-Opfer getäuscht haben?  Alles nur ein Versehen?  Alles korrekt abgelaufen?  :lol: Alle haben eine Leistung erhalten und wollen sich nur vor dem Bezahlen drücken? Sind in Wirklichkeit die armen Webmaster die Opfer - die um den gerechten Lohn ihrer schweren Arbeit gebracht werden sollen?  :lol: Sind Unternehmen wie mainpean und GN in Wirklichkeit ganz korrekt arbeitende Unternehmen?  :lol:  :lol: 
Schon an den Fragen wird deutlich wo es in Wirklichkeit langgeht.

Absurd erscheint mir der Hinweis auf die angeblich geringe Betrugsquote. Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus. "Ehrlich" im Sinne von einem fairen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis dürften geschätzt 1 - 5 % der Anbieter sein, die sich eines Dialers bedienen. Die übrigen jubeln den Nutzern entweder gleich in betrügerischer Weise einen Dialer unter oder schaffen es gutgläubige User (vor allem Kinder und Jugendliche) einzulullen und ihnen nahezu wertlose - vielfach woanders kostenlos zu beziehende Software - zu völlig überteuerten Preisen anzudrehen. Leider ist der Staat seiner Verantwortung hier bislang nicht ausreichend gerecht geworden und läßt diese Gaunereien weiterhin zu.
Wer ehrliche Software zu einem fairen Preis verkauft, für den gibt es viele andere bessere Bezahlmöglichkeiten.

Aus meiner Sicht gehören Dialer vor dem Hintergrund des stattgefunden Dialer-Unwesens, inkl. der ganzen anhängenden Inkassokette, schlichtweg verboten. Nur dann wird diesen Dialer-Gaunerein der Boden entzogen.

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Dezember 2003)

@Paul-Merlin
na, wieder mal Luft gemacht? was Du da schreibst ist Ansichtssache, rein subjektiv und spiegelt lediglich Deine Meinung wieder. Wenn hier nicht mit anonymen sondern Echtdaten gepostet würde, würdest Du Dir ziemlich schnell eine Abmahnung einhandeln.
Du willst, dass alle Dialer und die Verwendung von Mehrwertnummern verboten werden? Die Realität spricht da eine andere Sprache.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Dezember 2003)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> @Paul-Merlin
> na, wieder mal Luft gemacht? was Du da schreibst ist Ansichtssache, rein subjektiv und spiegelt lediglich Deine Meinung wieder. *Wenn hier nicht mit anonymen sondern Echtdaten gepostet würde, würdest Du Dir ziemlich schnell eine Abmahnung einhandeln.*
> Du willst, dass alle Dialer und die Verwendung von Mehrwertnummern verboten werden? Die Realität spricht da eine andere Sprache.


Warum?


----------



## Günther (14 Dezember 2003)

Wie ist es zu verstehen, wenn auf den Seiten von M.D. und J.D. das Zertifikat von GN erscheint?

Meiner Meinung nach bestätigt ein Zertifikat  lediglich die Echtheit des Absenders. Wird mit JA bestätigt, daß man der Fa. GN vertraut, hat man sich meines Erachtens nicht mit dem Download eines Dialers einverstanden erklärt.

Dennoch wird daraufhin der Dialer sofort auf der Platte installiert. Noch problematischer wird es, weil gleichzeitig eine Aktiv-X Applikaion im IE installiert wird, welche lediglich dazu dient, beim nächsten Klick auf einen Link mit einem Dialer von GN das Zertifikat nicht mehr anzuzeigen.

Die funktioniert, obwohl nicht zugestimmt wurde, GN immer zu vertrauen.

In Google werden die Links vor den Links der Markeninhaber plaziert, mit dem Ziel möglichst viele User, welche nach den Markensites suchen auf die Dialer umzulenken. Markenschutzrechtlich ist es teilweise schwierig dagene anzugehen, weil Enter pages mit anderen Domains vorgeschaltet sind. Der Inhaber solche einer Site ist dann ein H.S. in New York. Erst dann wird auf die eigentlichen Dialerdomains verlinkt.

Anwaltlich vertreten werden die beiden durch B.S. 

Eigenartigerweise heißt auch der Geschäftsführer von GN B.S.
 :evil:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Dezember 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Warum?


MEn macht es die Ironie in dem Posting. Mag schon sein, dass allein der Tenor noch nicht für die Meinungsbildung bei Gericht ausreicht aber für eine Abmahnung allemal. Der Hinweis allein solls auch schon gewesen sein - mir sollte das eigentlich wurscht sein, wie andere miteinander umspringen aber solche Unterstellungen sind doch recht haarig.


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Dezember 2003)

> MEn macht es die Ironie in dem Posting. Mag schon sein, dass allein der Tenor noch nicht für die Meinungsbildung bei Gericht ausreicht aber für eine Abmahnung allemal.



Auweia, jetzt ist wohl schon das auflisten von Fakten abmahnwürdig?!?
Na ja, muß wohl am Wetter liegen. :keks: 

MfG
L.


----------



## [email protected] (14 Dezember 2003)

Die neuen Dialer-Versionen von MP und GN sind absolut narrensicher und durchsichtig.
Vor dem Download muss der User OK eingeben und für die Herstellung der Verbindung nochmals.
Der Preis wird klar und deutlich genannt und wird über eine 09009 Nummer abgerechnet.

Was bitte hat irgendjemand von euch jetzt noch dagegen einzuwenden?


----------



## Heiko (14 Dezember 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Was bitte hat irgendjemand von euch jetzt noch dagegen einzuwenden?


Wenn jede Mißbrauchsmöglichkeit unmöglich gemacht wurde, dann nein.


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2003)

> Die neuen Dialer-Versionen von MP und GN sind absolut narrensicher und durchsichtig.
> Vor dem Download muss der User OK eingeben und für die Herstellung der Verbindung nochmals.
> Der Preis wird klar und deutlich genannt und wird über eine 09009 Nummer abgerechnet.


Das stimmt so nicht. Es gibt weiter automatische ocx-Downloads ohne "OK". Ein "OK" in ein Fenster ohne Preisinformation ist keine bewusste Handlung zum Download eines Anwählprogramms. Die Natur des Anwählprogramms darf nicht verschleiert werden (FST-Kodex und MWD-Gesetz).

Die Dialer kappen die bestehende Internetverbindung, MP ohne Hinweis, GN mit Minimal-Hinweis.

Der Preis muss gemäß TKG als Preis "im deutschen Festnetz" angegeben werden. Alle Fenster, also auch das Anwählfenster, müssen eine deutlich erkennbare "Abbrechen"-Schaltfläche zeigen.

Da bleibt noch viel zu tun.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Dezember 2003)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> *MEn* macht es die Ironie in dem Posting.


Ich bediene mich mal eben bei Dir hier im Thread:


> was Du da schreibst ist Ansichtssache, rein subjektiv und spiegelt lediglich Deine Meinung wieder.


Du würdest also gerne jemanden abmahnen, weil er
a) eine Meinung hat und
b) diese auch noch mit Ironie vertritt?



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Mag schon sein, dass allein der Tenor noch nicht für die Meinungsbildung bei Gericht ausreicht aber für eine Abmahnung allemal.


Das zeigt doch ziemlich deutlich, wes Geistes Kind Du bist. Traurigerweise scheint das wahr zu sein. Google einfach mal nach "Abmahnung" und Du siehst, was für ein Müll zu Tage gefördert wird. Zum Glück sind die Menschen aber auch da langsam sensibilisiert und wissen, wann eine Abmahnung getrost in die Tonne wandern darf...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Dezember 2003)

@*Haudrauf*undschluss
virtuell abgewatscht werde ich nicht Deine erlauchte Position in Frage stellen und ziehe den offensichtlich Kürzeren wieder ein. Danke für´s Gespräch und Deinen konstruktiven Erguss.


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Dezember 2003)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> @Paul-Merlin
> na, wieder mal Luft gemacht? was Du da schreibst ist Ansichtssache, rein subjektiv und spiegelt lediglich Deine Meinung wieder. Wenn hier nicht mit anonymen sondern Echtdaten gepostet würde, würdest Du Dir ziemlich schnell eine Abmahnung einhandeln.
> Du willst, dass alle Dialer und die Verwendung von Mehrwertnummern verboten werden? Die Realität spricht da eine andere Sprache.




Herr Kunz,

Sie müssen sich mental besser sortieren: 
Wenn es sich um die Meinung (Ansichtsache) von Paul-Merlin handelt, dann gibt es keine Abmahnung oder ähnliches, weil Art 5 GG greift. 

Das ist nicht abhängig davon, ob er unter Klartext publiziert oder unter einem Pseudonym.

Wenn er will, dass Dialer verboten werden, ist das auch sein freie Meinung.

Also drohe hier niemanden mit rechtlichen Folgen, die nicht eintreten können.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2003)

"Also drohe hier niemanden mit rechtlichen Folgen, die nicht eintreten können"

sprch der Jurist der nur kurzfristig ein freier Anwalt war .. und dann wieder Angestellter wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2003)

Ein anderer Gast schrieb : 



> die anbieter wie mainpean und global-netcom sind seriös und unterstützen keine Abzocker...


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Ne is klar. Weil die selber welche sind.


----------



## technofreak (15 Dezember 2003)

Der total Anonyme schrieb:
			
		

> sprch der Jurist der nur kurzfristig ein freier Anwalt war .. und dann wieder Angestellter wurde.


Blödsinn wurde hier schon öfter im Forum , insbesondere  von anonymen sogenannten "Gästen" 
gepostet (Gäste benehmen sich eigentlich  gesittet ) aber so ein Schwachsinn verdient  den Orden 
 für besondere Dämlichkeit und Merkbefreitheit


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Dezember 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> "Also drohe hier niemanden mit rechtlichen Folgen, die nicht eintreten können"
> 
> sprach der Jurist der nur kurzfristig ein freier Anwalt war .. und dann wieder Angestellter wurde.




Haben Deine Beschäftigungsverhältnisse mit der Qualität Deiner Aussagen zu tun? Bei mir nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2003)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> @Paul-Merlin
> na, wieder mal Luft gemacht? was Du da schreibst ist Ansichtssache, rein subjektiv und spiegelt lediglich Deine Meinung wieder. Wenn hier nicht mit anonymen sondern Echtdaten gepostet würde, würdest Du Dir ziemlich schnell eine Abmahnung einhandeln.



Ach, Abmahnungen sind als Gegenmittel zur Meinungsfreiheit gedacht? Bist ein guter Demokrat.   :roll: 

Mindolluin


----------



## Günther (15 Dezember 2003)

Statt mir in PN solche Texte zukommen zu lassen ....unklare Aussagen in einem offenen Forum.......
wäre es mir lieber sich mit meinen Argumenten auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2003)

Günther schrieb:
			
		

> Statt mir in PN solche Texte zukommen zu lassen ....unklare Aussagen in einem offenen Forum.......
> wäre es mir lieber sich mit meinen Argumenten auseinanderzusetzen.


Deine Argumente sind sicher treffend und wahrscheinlich meinst Du hier meinen PN-Verkehr mit Dir - mich hat lediglich interessiert, in welche Richtung Du tendierst und ob für mich dabei einige Fakten abfallen.
Was die Bestätigung von Zertifikat-Fenstern betrifft, so gibt es bestimmt noch Nachbesserungsbedarf bei der Umsetzung der Mindestvoraussetzungen von Dialern über die RegTP - blos irgend jemand muss es denen auch sagen, wenn sie es nicht selbst sehen. Der "dvill" ist da ganz emsig und andere (einschl. mir) auch. Doch die Durchsetzung der Änderungen braucht Zeit und zumindest eine zielgerichtete Beschwerde mit Fakten. Deshalb auch mein Hinweis in der einen PN, dass Du dort ruhig selbst tätig werden kannst.
Die anderen Themen - GN, M.D. und die Zusammenhänge um die Geschäftspratiken des Münchener Anwalts können gern diskutiert werden - aber ohne mich, auch hierzu sollte die PN von gestern dienen.


----------



## Günther (16 Dezember 2003)

Eigentlich dachte ich, daß sich dieses Forum mit dem Thema Computerbetrug beschäftigt. Dazu gehört meines Erachtens nicht nur die technische Ausführung von Dialern, die durchaus in Ordnung sein mag, sondern vor allem wie die Dialer eingesetzt werden.

Ich vermute, daß durch die Umsetzung von 0190 Nummern auf 0900 Nummern eine neue Dimension beginnt.

Ich hoffe nur, daß bei der Autobahnmaut die Mehrwertdienste nicht zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis führen wie im Internet. Da gibts es dann wohl viel Arbeit für die Abzocker.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2003)

Günther schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich dachte ich, daß sich dieses Forum mit dem Thema Computerbetrug beschäftigt. Dazu gehört meines Erachtens nicht nur die technische Ausführung von Dialern, die durchaus in Ordnung sein mag, sondern vor allem wie die Dialer eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Ich vermute, daß durch die Umsetzung von 0190 Nummern auf 0900 Nummern eine neue Dimension beginnt.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, daß bei der Autobahnmaut die Mehrwertdienste nicht zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis führen wie im Internet. Da gibts es dann wohl viel Arbeit für die Abzocker.



Wenn du dich mal wirklich mit den Beiträgen und Postings beschäftigt haben sollteste,
 verstehe ich das Wort "eigentlich" nicht. Es dürfte hier wahrscheinlich mehr Beiträge geben,
 die sich mit  rechtlichen Problemen befassen als mit  technischen.

Daß eine  neue Dimension beginnt, glaube ich nicht so ganz , zumindest nicht in dem Maß wie in der Vergangenheit.
Die Vorgaben (Registrierungszwang)  und die wachgewordene Justiz haben die grüne Wiese 
doch eher in eine  etwas trockene Savanne gewandelt. Abzocke wird es immer geben ,
 wie in jedem anderen Lebensbereich, aber die Randbedingungen haben sich doch erheblich verschlechtert.
Das Wehklagen in den einschlägigen Foren läßt zumindest darauf schließen.

Was das ganze mit der Autobahnmaut zu tun hat, verstehe ich nicht so ganz, vielleicht kannst du diese 
dunklen Andeutungen für die nicht so versierten etwas verdeutlichen und präzisieren. 
cp


----------



## Günther (16 Dezember 2003)

Meine Aussage auf Mehrwertdienste bezüglich Autobahnmaut bezog sich auf einen Fernsehbeitrag (vermutlich ARD, vergangenen Sonntag spät abends) in der sich die Redaktion u.a. mit dem Zusammenhang zwischen Ausschreibungsbedingungen und Mehrwertdiensten beschäftigte.

Das Wort eigentlich bezog sich darauf, daß ich mit meinen Aussagen lediglich Reaktionen in bezug auf die Technik von Dialern ausgelöst habe.


----------



## technofreak (16 Dezember 2003)

Günther schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Aussage auf Mehrwertdienste bezüglich Autobahnmaut bezog
> sich auf einen Fernsehbeitrag (vermutlich ARD, vergangenen Sonntag spät abends) in
> der sich die Redaktion u.a. mit dem Zusammenhang zwischen Ausschreibungsbedingungen
> und Mehrwertdiensten beschäftigte.
> ...


http://www.ftd.de/pw/eu/1051779337160.html?nv=rs


> Heftiges Ringen um Mehrwertdienste
> Wettbewerbskommissar Monti hatte Ende 2002 ernste Bedenken gegen das Projekt geäußert,
> weil er fürchtete, die beiden deutschen Großkonzerne könnten den Zukunftsmarkt kontrollieren.
> Innerhalb der Branche war ein heftiges Ringen um die Mehrwertdienste entbrannt.


Diese Mehrwertdienste haben *nichts aber auch gar nichts* außer dem Wort selber etwas
 mit den Telekommunikationsdiensten zu tun, weder sachlich noch im übertragenen Sinn.

Threads folgen eigenen (Zufalls)Gesetzen und "driften" schon mal ab, das ist absolut legitim 
und verstößt in keiner  Weise gegen irgendwelche Forenregeln. Es steht jedem frei das Thema eines Threads 
wieder in die von ihm beabsichtigten Bahn zu lenken *zu versuchen*. 

Wenn die Forenteilnehmer dem nicht folgen, ist das deren Entscheidung und liegt nicht im
Verantwortungsbereich des Forenbetreibers/Administrator  oder der Moderatoren.

```
Inhalt der Artikel
Grundsätzlich gilt in diesem Forum die Meinungsfreiheit, die nur aufgrund bestehender
 Gesetze beschränkt wird.
```
tf


----------

